# Hey guys did I get a good deal



## dennis98277 (Jan 6, 2013)

Hey guys I was surfine craigslist and came upon this and it was $100. I think it is a harbor freight mini mill. it is missing all but what is pitured her and it comes with a controller. the guy i bought it from said he used it in college to make circuit boards. i want to be able to rebuild it and use it for engraving firearms. can you guys help me out with what it is and how i can restore it and upgrade the cnc.


----------



## dennis98277 (Jan 7, 2013)

No buddy he didn't but he said before he put ky away at college where he used it to make circuit boards that it had worked. I have already been to the little machine shop. Looking for parts so the plan is to rebuild it better and it will be used as an engraver for my homemade firearms. So I am looking for any and all advise or sources for parts.

Thanks dennis


----------



## jumps4 (Jan 7, 2013)

nice find and a good price
if you will open the controller and get some pics of the boards and controllers i may be able to help get the cnc part running
any brand names and some numbers off the motors may tell us how big they are.
i have a sherline that is now cnc without ballscrews and it is fine, you may just need to adjust backlash from time to time
that looks to be a micro mill and they are about $499 new so i would not spend to much on getting a new spindle for it.
steve


----------



## AR1911 (Jan 7, 2013)

that's the micromill. When they discontinued them a few years ago for $200 they sold like Coppertone at a nudist camp.

#47158  http://www.mini-lathe.com/Mini_mill/Versions/versions.htm

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/hf47158toCNC/

http://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_model.php?Model=47158


----------



## dennis98277 (Jan 7, 2013)

Yeah I was wondering why I kept getting drip iragation ads when I did a search on hf ) I still think I got a good deal the other guys on my gun forum think it will be great for serial numbers and engraving so that is how I am going to rebuild it as. Right now the stepper motors are pretty small not sure what they are but I would like to put 24 on it what do you all think I have been looking for a totural on cnc a small micro mill so any help would be great. )


----------



## thumper442 (Jan 8, 2013)

That looks like a Cnc Fusion kit. It's 359.00 for the mounts and couplers only. No leadscrews or electronics. So yes you did very well.
Might suggest a Gecko G540 controller and Cut 2d by Vectric to get you started. This Software is the most user friendly I have bought.


----------

